# Tuscany with G.E.T. tubeset



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

First post! :thumbsup: Just built this Camena for the wife.... and now thinking of a Tuscany for myself. 

- Am I correct in that Litespeed began using the GET tubesets on the 2003 model? 
- Does the tubeset result in a significantly stiffer ride than on pre-2003 round tubesets? 
- I'm finding user reviews on the 2003/2004 Vortex claiming front-end wobble on descents (apparently fixed on the 2005). 
Since the 03/04 Tuscany and 03/04 Vortex are so similar (3Al-2.5V vs 6Al-4V), does the 03/04 Tuscany exhibit the same wobble issue 
while descending?
- Is there a reason why I'm finding significantly more Vortex's on the used market than Tuscany's? (other than racers must have the latest/greatest tech innovation? )

TIA


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 2004 Vortex in XL (sloping top tube), have hit 54 mph on it with no front end wobble.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

When they went from round tubes it was considered GET, I think around 1999 or 2000.

Ray


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

raymonda said:


> When they went from round tubes it was considered GET, I think around 1999 or 2000.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray... Just picked up a 2003 Vortex frame with the GET tubeset. I'm pretty stoked about finally closing a deal on one. 
Some people don't seem to care for the radical shape of the GET tubes. I think they're downright cool... perhaps even boardline sexy! 

Can't wait to build her up to see how they affect the ride quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Had an 06 Tuscany and loved it. Sold it cause it was a bit too big about 2 yrs ago. Just got my first Ti bike since then, and oh how I have missed having a beautiful bare Ti frame with shaped tubing. Find one, a maybe slap an Edge fork on it if it has a Real Designs house brand fork. Rumor has it the wobble was from the less than stiff stock fork.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

I have a 2007 Vortex; high speed descents with the original Real Design fork was very nervous. It didn't have high speed wobble but you could feel that it was close. I replaced the fork with a Easton EC90SL and it transformed the bike. It made a world of difference; very stable at high speeds and cornered with surgical precision. Two weeks ago I desended a hill at 93.8 km/hr, handling was very stable and confident.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Plan to give a Reynolds Ouzo Pro a try... Gotta say, I've got no problem that titanium's not 'in fashion' at the moment... 
Got a great deal off craigslist on the 2003 Vortex! :thumbsup: 

The '03 has the 'screaming yellow' decals. They were in perfect shape, but I decided they weren't for me, 
so they came off over the weekend. And seeing other posts, I grabbed some Mothers mag polish and a rag. 
Dude... the 6Al-4V must be pretty soft, because it buffs to a mirror shine with minimal effort. Don't know how difficult 
it'll be to keep the fingerprints and such off... but I think it's going to be one sexy steed once it hits the street!  :thumbsup:


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I ride my Tuscany with an Easton SLX. Works great and less filling!


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

*High speed wobble in early lightspeeds*

I ride a 2004 Litespeed Tuscany, the one with the integrated headtube.
When I first rode it I wasn't happy about the high stability, anything over 25mph was scarily unstable.

The culprit of the nervous highspeed handling is the Real Design HP fork. This is just a piece of junk. Remove it at once, and dispose of it in an environmentally sound way.
Please do not sell it to anyone.

A friend who is an experienced rider, ended up face down in a ditch with bad bruising as a result of the scetchy handling of a Real Design HP carbon front fork.
The shop replaced his fork with a Reynolds Ouzo Pro, free of charge 

I am currently using my Tuscany with an old Trek/Lemond Icon Air-rail fork.
Any 1/1/8" fork will fit just fine. A dedicated Integrated fork looks better though

I also have a Merlin Works CR. I didn't even bother installing the Real Design HP fork, than came with the frame when I purchased it.
Litespeed/Merlin make great bicycle frames, all the newer ones come with Easton forks.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I just got an 05' Tuscany-last year of integrated HS, one that had a Colorado Cyclist Ultegra build kit with the Easton EA90SLX fork. First ride yesterday, hit 40mph or more down a hill was a nice stable fast ride. Now to get a shorter stem and a 38t small ring-came with a FSA carbon compact instead of the regular ultegra and I don't like the big front ring gap.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

WA/SScrossracer said:


> I just got an 05' Tuscany-last year of integrated HS, one that had a Colorado Cyclist Ultegra build kit with the Easton EA90SLX fork. First ride yesterday, hit 40mph or more down a hill was a nice stable fast ride. Now to get a shorter stem and a 38t small ring-came with a FSA carbon compact instead of the regular ultegra and I don't like the big front ring gap.


How 'bout a pic? :thumbsup: My newly acquired '03 Vortex frame is in the shop right now getting built up... Can't wait to jump on it for that first spin!


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

*Tuscany*

Here's the Tuscany I picked up Sunday, will be a better ride with a shorter stem and a 38t small ring.


----------

